# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > مبتدی: آپلود فایل html

## Mohamad ghorbani

سلام بچه ها . . .
نمی دونم اینجا جای این سوال هست یا نه . . .
در هر صورت سوالم اینه که من یه صفحه ای رو با html طراحی کردم.
حالا می خوام، بدون اینکه دامین و هاستی بخرم ، اون رو آپلود کنم.
بیشتر هاستهای فارسی پسوند های html رو آپلود نمی کنه.
لطف کنید که یه کمکی بکنید.
با تشکر . . .

----------


## funpatogh

از هاست های Free استفاده کنید مثل http://gigfa.com/
غیر ممکن هست که با آپلود فایل html مشکلی داشته باشند
ایراد در جای دیگری هست

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

میشه آدرس چندتا از هاست های دیگه ای رو بدید؟
با تشکر . . .

----------


## Slytherin

> میشه آدرس چندتا از هاست های دیگه ای رو بدید؟
> با تشکر . . .


اینجا یک لیست کامل چندین صفحه ای هست :چشمک: 




> http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php

----------


## majnun

من این صفحه رو با html  ساختم تو این سایت گذاشتم مشکلی هم نداره 

ببینید 

آدرس صفحه من :

http://www.alireza-sare.persiangig.com

اینم لینک اون سایت میتونید به راحتی عضو بشین

http://www.persiangig.com

موفق باشید 

در ضمن این سایت 100 مگابایت فضا میده با لینک مستفیم برای دانلود و ...

----------


## mohsen.dbnet

تاپک:

*چه سایت هایی هاست رایگان می دهند؟*
*معرفی هاست رایگان*

----------

